# Supercharged parts for KA24E



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I finally decided that i'm going to supercharge my 89 240 instead of turbo charging it. Now what I need to know is where I can get all the parts from so I can hurry up and get started on this project? Every single little detailed part I need, I need to know about so I can get it and run a healthy 500+ HP 89 240sx.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hahahahahahahaha.

research before you buy man.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, btw, for 500hp, you're much better off going turbo.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Chimmike, in all honesty how come? Serious question. Why do you think turbo is better than supercharger if supercharger is always on but turbo kicks in at a certain point? And a SC gives more torque.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

with a supercharger ot acheive 500hp you'd need countless mods done just to the supercharger.

In all seriousness if you want 500hp it's not even going ot be easy iwth a turbo, but it'll be twice as hard with a supercharger. I know someone with more knowledge will step in. 

Sometimes superchargers aren't always on, sometimes they crap out in top end......whereas turbos are very, very strong in top end. Turbo lag is like intense Vtec.......once the boost kicks in, you better hold on to your ass (relatively speaking wiht 500hp turbo)


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

There's NO WAY you will get anywhere near 500whp with a supercharger. If you do, the money you spent could've gotten you 1000hp turbo charged. You make the choice.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Please elaborate and tell me how. I seriously wanna know. Thats why i'm on this forum. And thanks for the info guys appreciate it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A supercharger draws a lot of energy from the engine in order to work while a turbo does not.You can make that kind of power with a supercharger,but there will be lots of fabrication involved.You need to build the brackets and tubing for it,and get the right one for the airflow requirements of a 500 hp engine.I would also switch to a KA24DE to make this kind of power since it has a better flowing head and the piston coolers.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *A supercharger draws a lot of energy from the engine in order to work while a turbo does not.You can make that kind of power with a supercharger,but there will be lots of fabrication involved.You need to build the brackets and tubing for it,and get the right one for the airflow requirements of a 500 hp engine.I would also switch to a KA24DE to make this kind of power since it has a better flowing head and the piston coolers. *



point being, most superchargers, like those thrown on preludes, add maybe 60hp. Now, with the KA24 you've probably got 115 to the wheels.........so you're looking at adding 385hp. There's no reasonable cost for adding a supercharger to give that much power.

Turbos are more flexible. Thats why you see 1,300hp turbocharged skylines, and not 1000hp supercharged skylines. Hell, I've never seen a supercharged nissan Car engine. Only superchargers I've seen Nissan make are for the trucks.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lets put it this way, a supercharger puts out ONLY X amount of PSI, considering how much your belts drive it too.. it also puts more strain on your engine, considering your exhaust manifold wont be made for it, unless you make your own thats 3" down, 

with a turbo engine, you can upgrade the turbo, change out pistons, and add intercooler's for cooler air, bigger injectors, and FMS's.. and it also looks alot better..

IMHO


ka24de's like turbo.. here in houston, this guy i know Wayne has a 240 (ka) thats running 24 psi stock.. and i think hes hitting somewhere around 340-400 to the wheels..


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

turbo's are way more efficient and make way more hp in a way bigger power band than superchargers...and it depends on what kind of manifold, exhaust, and what kind of turbo u have to c where it makes maximum boost
sc's r 4 v8's
hey i had that ka in my nissan truck and i used to rape preludes. its a good eng. but seriously man go with the SR20DET or just turbo the ka. unless u transplanted a v8 in ur 240 like that baller with the LT1 in his, dont sc. go for the turbo
talk to my bro javierb14, he'll give u all the scientific analysis yada yada bs that you want on sc's vs turbos


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i don't know about 500hp but i think a supercharged KA would be great. true, SC's put more drag on the engine, but they don't put any on the exhaust. also, eaton-roots types suck, that's why jackon racing SC's make such crappy power. they are on the int manifold and are badly designed, so they blow hot ass air into your engine. a centrifugal SC is better than even a turbo in many ways though. they're basically just a turbo compressor housing without the super hot exhaust housing sitting next to it, so they are very heat efficient, especially once you intercool it. vortech's V5 & V9 SC's are rated for 25psi & 575hp. the only drawbacks i see are (1) the requirement for custom brackets, pulleys & plumbing, and (2) the lack of adjustability. i'd love to see this project completed though.

p.s.-how come no one posts on MY "supercharged 240" thread? boo-hoo....whaaaaaaaa!!!! (just kidding!)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay i've done some research with my friends uncle who works at vortech and knows those things inside and out. He said he can custom make the brackets for me and the pulleys and the plumbing but thats gonna be hard. He said it will be 2 weeks worth of work but it can be done. He said until I build my motor I can go 9 lbs safely with the SC. He said to custom make all the parts he will charge me $3000. What do you guys think?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

9psi isn't gonna get you near 250-275whp...........................I don't think it's worth it. Not nearly as easy to get more power out of it than an equivalent turbo.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

How much power would I get boosting 9lbs with a T3 turbo?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on the size of the turbo, etc.

dude, what you're not understanding, is with the T3, you can go from 7psi to 20psi with EASE. the supercharger, you simply can't. it's much, much cheaper to get high power from a turbo.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah with a boost controller turn the knob about 10x and get an extra 10 lbs of boost as opposed with the super charger take off half the brackets and change the pulley. With top end lag. And more strain on the motor.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Hell, I've never seen a supercharged nissan Car engine. Only superchargers I've seen Nissan make are for the trucks. *


 You will soon.  Got two projects going. One's an E16 and the other is a CA20. I'm using a 70 cubic inch roots blower by KF Industries.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I retract my statement anyways cuz I saw an engine, I think it was from an RB series engine, stock supercharged AND turbo!


----------



## hazardousS13240 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey guys, i'm new here... i have an S13 with a 30,000 mile KA24, and i'd like to supercharge mine as well. now, i'm not looking for anywhere near 500... but i'd like to have around 250 with it, thats enough for my purposes. Is this possible? what would be involved?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

be cheaper to go the turbo route. And easier, especially with all the other turbo KA24's on the road already, you'll be able to get used parts cheap.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

superchargers are gay. turbo ftw anyday


----------



## superman11 (May 13, 2010)

What would be a good turbo for a KA24E engine, i want to have about 250-275 hp.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a medium size t3 would be fine for that, or a small t3/t4.


----------

